# Communication



## karajh (Jul 25, 2009)

Are there really men out there that communicate well with women? Just wondering what I am in for when I get back out in the dating world!


----------



## DeniseK (Jun 25, 2009)

U got me there....hmmmmmm. Good question.....I think so....just few and far between. But don't we love them anyway...lol.


----------



## H8M32DAY (Oct 16, 2008)

They communicate just fine untill you marry them. LOL


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

What's with all of the guy bashing? We men communicate just fine. Why do you think women have been historically banned from participation in combat units? I know, I know...it has something to do with upper body strength right? Wrong, it has everything to do with the fact that you'd get all of us men killed by having us repeatedly move all of the Howitzer's to see where they look best. OK not funny, but if we stick with the artillery metaphor, I believe I can make my point. Communication is important with artillery, obviously elements need to "talk to one another". My experience is that most men and women I know are quite capable of speech. The problem therefore is not one of communication. The next important consideration with artillery is command which is essentially the allocation of resources. Ah, here is a piece of the problem my sisters. Units are typically assigned roles of either direct or general support. Almost like the traditional roles within the family. This time instead of helping units to move, or provide counter-battery fire, one spouse often provides general support outside the home as in a career, and the other direct support within the home as with the family. Ideally, there ought to be mutual support in roles, but still distinctive responsibilities. Unfortunately, each element tends to see their job as being more important than the other. Not because it necessarily is, but just because they are more familiar with their own contributions. Next is target acquisition. This can be done either by direct observation or via analysis. Artillery observation teams are the most common form, but men and women have been taught to observe and place different levels of emphasis on different items, thus it can be difficult to agree on how to properly allocate resources. This brings us to the problem of control. In my opinion, this control is the "worm" that is really at the root of your "communication" problem. Control, and is primarily concerned with the allotment of units to targets. This is vital when a target is within range of many fire units, and prevents the inadvertent use of unnecessary batteries to destroy an enemy target. Control targeting is concerned with selecting the right weapons in the right quantities to achieve the required effects on the target. In simple terms, it would be a control problem if a man went with his wife to the store all Saturday afternoon, if the trip kept him from doing necessary repairs around the house and her shopping trip did not actually require his presence. Now do you understand why we hate to shop ladies? We are actually trying to save your lives. Well maybe not, but it still is an over utilization of resources. Allotment attempts to address this artillery paradox in which important targets are rarely urgent and urgent targets are rarely important. Of course importance is a matter of perspective, which brings us full circle to the simple fact that men and women fundamentally see the world through slightly different lenses and have different criterion for assigning importance. In short, it is not a communication problem ladies. It is essentially a control and allotment issue. If you want to correct this "communication problem", don't get him to "talk more", get him to explain his perspectives better. Once you understand these, you will understand him, and suddenly you will discover that you are "communicating" much better. Now go and do some push ups.


----------



## mikey (Jul 7, 2009)

karajh said:


> Are there really men out there that communicate well with women? Just wondering what I am in for when I get back out in the dating world!


Men and women both communicate just fine when they are satisfied and happy with each other, they start miscommunicating when they get into having problems in their relationship, and when they need it the most. strange but true I guess!!


----------



## DeniseK (Jun 25, 2009)

fyi....I was joking...get it lol......no need to get hostile. 

Communication is a problem for men and women. It's a personal issue not a gender one.


----------



## karajh (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the response.. I tend to agree with DeniseK is is a personal thing.. or maybe I just talk to much.. LOL


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

karajh said:


> Are there really men out there that communicate well with women? Just wondering what I am in for when I get back out in the dating world!


my brother is the best communicator in the world. you always feel justified, listened to, and understood when talking to him. not to mention he's so funny. but on the other hand, he's gay, an alcoholic, obese, and suicidal. so you know, strong in some areas and not so much in others.


----------

